# Identification Of A Circa 1900 Lady Bike



## JEAN MARIE (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi , 

I purchased recently this old lady bike , which shows some typical US made features ; 
rear oblique wheel axis attachment, crank , and head badge holes 

I like the wooden rims, fenders and chain guard 

the seller restored it about 10 years ago , but I don't like the way it was re painted, and will revert to more original look

would you guys help me identify it ? 

thanks in advance 

JM


----------



## ccmerz (Jul 3, 2016)

Make: Eagle....


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 3, 2016)

I thought the same thing - Eagle.


----------



## JEAN MARIE (Jul 4, 2016)

thanks a lot 

which year do you think it might be ? 

by any chance, could you tell me wher could I find a picture of the headbadge of en Eagle bike of this age , and / or pictures of similar Eagle  bikes ? 

cheers


----------



## locomotion (Jul 4, 2016)

nice bike, but is the nickel all painted silver? I don't mind the black paint, most of these TOC bikes came in black
do you have a clearer picture of the coaster brake arm?


----------



## JEAN MARIE (Jul 4, 2016)

yes , alas, all the nickel silver aluminum painted  ; I've started removing it on the handlebar and , when I've time, I hope I can revert to nickel or raw material ; at least this paint makes some protection for the time being

on the black paint , I expect I can give some oldish  patina by specific " polishing"

I will take more precise picture of the coaster brake tomoro 

In the mean time , I've found some indication on our french forum tontonvelo 
http://forum.tontonvelo.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1890&hilit=eagle

this is the Girl's bike 

but I'm a bit confused by the title " EAGLE 1902" , as I saw on wikipedia that Eagle went out of business in 1900  

so , which year is it from ? before 1900 or later ?


----------



## JEAN MARIE (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi Locomotion ,

hereunder the picts of coaster arm which reads french and english wordings ; it's a Spencer Rochester NY , most probably imported and engraved  in France with RS  breveté SGDG ( which stands for "Sans Garantie du Gouvernement" = without government warranty)
It may indicate that the bike was imported by a french manufacturer or distributor and rebranded then;

other clues may be the TERROT saddle , the front fender " le touriste " which isn't present on the Eagle catalog, and the many holes for the headbadge (s)  ; the Eagle one may have been replaced by another one

at this stage our detective work is not completed yet ...

I 've made an attempt on the handle bar to see how is the original nickel , and at first sight , it seems fair ;
 hence, if other parts are similar , I may remove all the paint and just polish the nickel ; do you agree on that ?


----------



## pelletman (Jul 5, 2016)

Wiki is wrong, shockingly enough.  Eagle was making bikes in 1902.  That bike looks close to an 1899 Model 51.


----------



## JEAN MARIE (Jul 5, 2016)

thanks for your input Pelletman ; I wish it's a 1899 one, which would be my oldest bike so far 

but I see at least 2 diffrences between mine and the model 51 : 
-the upper bent tube arrives largely higher on saddle tube on mine than on model 51
-the chain fender is different 

and I guess that the shape of the sprocket design is slightly different around the crank axis ( mine is more rounded , sorry for my english )


----------



## JEAN MARIE (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi 
you are right Pelletman, Eagle made bikes till 1905 , if we consider these 2 ads NOS on ebay  ; 

in 1904 , Eagle was still advertising their bikes and in 1905 the doc says Eagle has given up 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/709-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=290759810136

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/709-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=151203869995


----------



## pelletman (Jul 13, 2016)

Great to know that 1905 was the last year of production for them


----------



## bricycle (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm gonna say earlier due to wood chain guard. 1897-8
Check for date on bottom of saddle, many were stamped with emboss stamp or ink stamp


----------



## locomotion (Jul 13, 2016)

j'aime bien la traduction française sur le moyeu, je n'ai jamais rien vu de-tel
et la selle est superbe Jean Marie
Max


----------



## JEAN MARIE (Jul 14, 2016)

thx Guys for your comments 

tell me , Bricycle,  what do you mean by bottom of the saddle , the wooden part of it  ( see pict )?  As it's a Terrot one , it may differ from the bike birth date ; anyway I will check

Max,  great to have a french comment here ; are you french ? 
 i'ts not really a traduction , I think it's more likely the legal wording the french importer or assembler had to add on top of the english wording 

for example the Eadie coaster brakes found in France are generally engraved with " Eadie   Licence Francaise Hocquart CC"
but I've got another old lady bike , unknown brand , of which Eadie coster brake doesn't mention this extra french wording ; you can see it here :
http://forum.tontonvelo.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=25303&hilit=eadie

bonne lecture Max


----------



## JEAN MARIE (Jul 15, 2016)

Nothing on the bottom of the saddle ,  but I've found out the serial number of the frame 78 266 or 78 265  under the crank axis

does that help to find its birth date ?


----------



## JEAN MARIE (Jul 17, 2016)

thx , done


----------



## JEAN MARIE (May 13, 2017)

locomotion said:


> j'aime bien la traduction française sur le moyeu, je n'ai jamais rien vu de-tel
> et la selle est superbe Jean Marie
> Max




Hello Max , 

peux tu me renvoyer ton email privé stp ? 

merci


----------



## Velo-dream (May 13, 2017)

see this  EAGLE  catalogue :

http://www.benl.ebay.be/itm/152541791192?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------

